# Meet Rosalee and Gezelle



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Wanted to have every one meet my two new foster girls. I went and picked them up on Monday. Rosalee is seven and Gezelle is six. They were bought a few months ago at an auction somewhere in Missouri for breeding but the owner became ill and the women I got them from took them in. They were with her for a month. Their teeth are not to bad. Of course they are not spayed. I assume they were from a puppymill/back yard breeder and then sold at the auction.
They both came with ear mites and hook warms Gezelle is the first pic







Rosalee is the second pic


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Awww, poor babies...I'm glad you are fostering them. That way they will get all attention they need.
Thank you so much for doing this, Fran....

Happy & Blessed Easter to you and your family.

Katie & Charlie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fran - thank you so much for fostering them. So sad to think of those auctions and their lives before. They will be so lucky now. :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for taking care of them!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you, Fran, for taking these precious girls in!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for helping them. Love and kindness always works.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Seeing them blossom is going to be full of adventure. Please post updates and give them a kiss and hug from me.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

They have dog auctions?!!! Thank goodness they were rescued. I will say it again people need a license to have kids or pets.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So thankful for people like you. It's a terrible beginning for them but I am sure you will find a loving home where they will feel the love and kindness they deserve!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> They have dog auctions?!!! Thank goodness they were rescued. I will say it again people need a license to have kids or pets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pat, I have never heard of such a thing either. Why aren't there laws against such a thing? Simply disgusting....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too have never heard of Dog Auctions...it's bad enough that we live here in Lancaster County, PA where there are still too many of those horrible Puppy Mills. Wish that they could all be shut down and those who have them be put out of business,

Thanks for taking those precious little Malts in to Foster. You certainly are a very special lady for doing so along with all others who devote their time to them as well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for saving these babies and taking them into your home. Now they will know the love they never had!!!


----------

